
Master Emacs in one year - hnzix
https://github.com/redguardtoo/mastering-emacs-in-one-year-guide/blob/master/guide-en.org
======
trisimix
Are people honestly faster with emacs? I can see learning it for understanding
purposes.

~~~
Finnucane
I'd guess if you spent a year learning a tool, you'd be faster on that tool
than anything else.

~~~
commandlinefan
That wasn't my experience, actually. I've been a die-hard vi user now for a
few decades, and one year I decided it was time to branch out, so I dedicated
myself to using emacs for all of my text editing for a year. I'll tell you,
that ended up being a painful year - I was so relieved when I returned to vi.
I thought that, eventually, I'd get used to it, but emacs always felt like a
round peg in a square hole to me.

~~~
zck
It really depends what you're using it for, and what you're comparing it to.

For example, when I'm writing Java, I use Intellij -- but sometimes copy an
argument list into Emacs to do quicker macro-driven editing.

For basic text editing (emails with no formatting, simple config edits, etc),
I think the difference between Emacs and vim is a matter of taste.

But once you want to do complex things, Emacs becomes possibly the only
option. It can be made into the best Git tool I've seen (Magit), a great
outlining/scheduling/TODO tool (Org mode), multiple great Lisp interfaces
(CIDER for Clojure, SLIME for Common Lisp), and even just running a shell
inside Emacs makes for really nice integration for writing shell scripts.

I certainly won't argue that it's the perfect tool for everything, but it's a
great malleable general-purpose tool.

